# Sump discharge.



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks great by me...
It's not my work though...

I would have used more primer...


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I love how that 3x2 bushing is just bidding it's time, waiting to pop out and give someone a **** shower.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Needs a few more pressure couplings.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Needs a few more pressure couplings.



It's because he kept cutting the pipe and it was still too short.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That line goes to a storm sewer... Right? :laughing:


----------



## 50chevy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think it needs more primer


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's purple pipe with white primer


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Needs a few more pressure couplings.





Plumbersteve said:


> It's because he kept cutting the pipe and it was still too short.


About the top pressure 45 elbow.....:whistling2:


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah for me I usually don't stop priming until you can't see the white that's the best way. Hey at least no one can fail him for unprimed fittings/ pipe


----------

